# Nzo's blog



## Renmure

I’m Nzo. This is me.











I live in a country called The House with 2 giants and a donkey. I’m much more smarter than the donkey because sometimes we go to another country called The Garden where its big and green and if I wait long enough one of the giants lifts me up and takes me there….well it’s a really really long way, but guess what? ….the donkey walks all the way! Doh! Does he not realise if he just waited a giant would pick him up and take him there too!

This is The Garden and I think you can see The House from here too but I can't see it.










Once we arrive at The Garden the donkey is normally really tired by his long walk but I have been practicing hippotising him to get any toy I want. 

First I walks up to him, really bold like









then I gives him the evil eye









then hey presto! He’s asleep and I sneaks in to get the toy….How clever is me? 









In fact I’m even so clever that I manage to hippotise the donkey and me together sometimes!









Sometimes we even go to another country called The Woods. Its somewhere between the House and The Garden and I think we go there because the donkey’s legs get tired with the walk because he often stands on three legs when we get there. I’ve worked out if I walk in a circle sniffing the ground looking busy the giants get really excited and shout funny words to me like “toilet”. I don’t know what that means but it seems an easy way to keep them amused. Sometimes I even wee when they say it due to the excitement.

In fact I’m so clever a giant said that I have learned to do a sit thing? Not sure what it is but these giants are easily pleased. He held a treat just above my nose and as I followed it up before I knew it the ground wooshed up to meet my bottom and he said “Sit” and gave me the treat. Huh…don’t know what to make of that but he seemed pleased by it. So I did it again just to keep him happy and woosh up came the ground again. I looked around but didn’t see it moving. Good thing they don’t do that with the donkey otherwise the ground would have to woosh up a really long way to meet his bottom! 

One of the giants said I’ve been here for a week now which I know is nearly as long as a year so I think I’ve settled into something. I’ll be back to tell you how I’m doing but I think I’m going to like it here once I train these humans up a bit – they are a bit slow you understand, not nearly as clever as me, but they try so hard. At least they seem to have learned my name already, hopefully they can learn lots of other things too.

Nzo


----------



## Jacobs-mommy

Lol! Too cute. Love the last pic.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Absolutely gorgeous, thanks for sharing the pictures and the story with us.:wub:


----------



## Jazmeena

great story and LOVED the pics!


----------



## Anthony8858

Looking at the house and garden... I was was wondering if the "giants" would be interested in another "giant"?

I enjoyed the blog. 

Nice pup AND donkey.


----------



## lorihd

how stinkin cute is that last picture? beautiful puppy and can i come live at your house? great pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## GSD2

Loved the blog. He is adorable! Cute donkey too.


----------



## ShenzisMom

YAY!! Another member who writes stories and shares pictures. I could read these all day


----------



## Renmure

Its me Nzo again









I think I’ve been here for ever now. One of the giants said its been more than a week so I know that’s about right.

I’ve been doing more magic and now I can shrink things! I’ve started to shrink the giants and the donkey because I used to be a lot less tall when I measured myself against the donkey’s leg. I wonder how far I can shrink them? Yesterday I practiced magic and shrinked an aeroplane!

It used to look like this









Now it looks like this and I don’t even think the donkey noticed!









I'll need to keep practicing my new magic.

I need to eat lots and lots all the time to be able to do magic so I’ve trained one of the giants to put food in a blue thing for me at least a million times a day and then I has lots of fun taking it out again and hiding it so I gets more and more. I’ve found the bestest hiding place…..in my tummy! The giant never thinks to look for it there. I don’t know where it goes next because once its in there I cant find it either? Maybe I did another magic on it and disappeared it from my tummy! Before I arrived the donkey only managed to train them to do the food thing two times a day! Huh told you he was stoopid. I wonder if I could disappear him too?

Before









After









Last time I told you the giants had learned my name. Well you wont believe this but I think they have names too! The big giant is called “Master” and the other giant is called “Her”. Master seems to be the leader of the pack and hands out yummy biscuits to me and the donkey sometimes like when we do the sit thing which i'm teaching the donkey to do too









but its confusing because Master doesn’t seem to give Her a biscuit even if she does the sit thing, and I think she does that a lot!

I don’t think the donkey has a name. The giants keep shouting “PJ” at him so I think they want him to put his pyjamas on and go to bed, but he never does…maybe he is deaf as well!

I heard the giants talking about training classes. At least they understand how much they have to learn. I might go with them to keep them right. At least with me being so clevers they might look a bit good.

Giants are funny things, they repeat the same words a lot. I guess they aren’t very bright so they have to keep repeating things before they remember them. Not like me, I remember over hundreds of words already like that “sit” thing and the “good boy” one – I likes that one a lot because I always gets something yummy to eat with that one. They must forget the word “no” a lot because they seem to be saying it all the time. I wonder what “No” means?

Nzo


----------



## ShenzisMom

Nzo I love your magic! Your certainly growing into a fine young man


----------



## Scarlettsmom

Lol!!! We'll enjoy Nzo's blog for many years.


----------



## GatorDog

Love this! Your dogs, house , and cars are beautiful!


----------



## Jacobs-mommy

Haha too cute! Love the one of nzo next to the laptop!:thumbup:


----------



## GSD2

I came back to this thread hoping Nzo had more to blog, and I wasn't disappointed. Love it!! Great writing, great pictures.

Nzo, how do you pronouce your name?


----------



## Loneforce

nice story and photos!!! Very good job


----------



## Renmure

GSD2 said:


> I came back to this thread hoping Nzo had more to blog, and I wasn't disappointed. Love it!! Great writing, great pictures.
> 
> Nzo, how do you pronouce your name?


GSD2 The best I have been able to teach the giants to say it is N-zo so I answer to that now. 

Nzo


----------



## Renmure

Nzo here again

Lots of giants have been asking about me and my blog and where they can find it.










A posh sounding giant asked for my otto graph today. I dont knows what that is but I sent her a picture instead









Master said all of Paris liked me too









I think I am famus now.

Nzo


----------



## Renmure

Its been loads of days since I was last here. I think I must be big now but
I’m still shrinkding the donkey by a little bit every day.

Here I am with the donkey standing right behind me. See how much smallerer he is now.









I’ve decided that I will stay here because I think these giants need me to train them. The donkey hasn’t been doing very good at training them so far so I think I will have to train him too but I’m not sure if you can teach an old donkey new tricks. I try to keep my training very simples with him because he is so not bright and I have to bring myself down to his level to speak to him.









I’ve been really busy inventing things to make this country a better place to live. Yesterday I invented an ummmmm brella to keep me dry when I am in The Garden or The Woods. 









Unfortunately I think this version has a hole in it because I was still in the wet under here too. I’ll have to think about a better brella.

I also thought of a better aeroplane for Master that would let him carry even more food for me cos I’m so good at hiding it from Her.









Today Master gave me a feathery thing for my tea. It was really yummy and very crunchy and if I had another one I think I might be able to do a new magic and fly. I fink the donkey finded a dinosaur in The Garden and he eated that.









Master told Her that I can’t go to the training class yet until I has been examined by a giant called the Vet. I think he wants to make sure I can do really good magics. Its a good thing I is so clever already so this exam should be easy but I’ve been practicing lots of more things to make sure I pass. I have even been doing magic on my head and made one of my hearing things stand on end. 









I think I am right about the donkey being deaf because no amount of magics on his head made his hearing things stand up so they must be used for something other than hearing. I think they are more like handles to stop Master's hands from sliding off the donkey's head.









Wish me luck in my exam
Nzo


----------



## ShenzisMom

Awww, Nzo! I wish you luck


----------



## jakes mom

I just love it !!!! :laugh::laugh: I look forward to more of Nzo's adventures

Gorgeous puppy Nzo and Donkey PJ. :wub: Love the house and garden too. 
_________
Sue


----------



## DeucesMom

Nzo do you think the giants would let another giant and a smaller donkey come live with you in the country called The House? 

I love your blog and your magic is amazing!! You look quite adorable with only one hearing thing standing on end.

I wish you well on your exam and I'll be checking back here to see how it went.


----------



## Renmure

Nzo here
I was practising being invisible this week and exploring The Woods and The Garden. Yesterday I walked all the way down to the far side of The Garden. Its so far away I think that bit of The Garden is called India.

There is a snake that lives in India. He is green and very very long. He spends most of his time curled up sleeping but sometimes he unwinds and wakes up and when he’s awake he hisses and spits at me hiissssssssss.

The donkey is frightened of the snake and runs away whenever it wakes up, but me, I’m big and brave and I likes to play with the snake, even when he is awake. Here he is









An ocean appeared in The Garden this week. It has lots and lots of fishes in it. Sometimes when the snake is awake he goes for a swim in the ocean with me. 









I am so strong I can swim across the whole ocean, but the donkey only walks around the edge in case he gets his feets wet.
The silly donkey thought he could see another donkey in the ocean and he got frightened









but when I jumped in the water donkey ran away cos I is so scarey! Grrr









I heard Master telling Her to put worms in my tummy yesterday and then she gave me a piece of yummy cheese but I couldn’t see any worms in it….I think the worms must be to look for the food that I keeps disappearing from my tummy. Ha, I think it will take more worms than that to find all the food now!

I’m still trying to work out what the word “No” means but the giants don’t seem to be able to make up their minds. I was beginning to think it might mean things the giants don’t want me to do but I don’t think that can be right. I mean what is wrong with hiding in the cupboard next to my bed where the giants keep my food? Well ok there might be a monster what lives in there so maybe its not the best place to hid. And why is biting a cushion a bad thing? I mean I’ve seen Her sit on it all evening and that must hurt it more than me giving it a little nibble? And as for the black wiggly thing that plugs into Master’s computer …..well it moved so I was just killing it! 

My exam with The Vet is on a day called Monday next week but my magics are all really good now in fact I even managed to shrink Master’s special car but unfortunately the donkey got in the way and I now have to work out how to gigantisize him again before Master notices or looks at his car!











Nzo


----------



## ShenzisMom

Aww Nzo! I hope you and the snake have a blast playing together! I'm sure the donkey will join you in the ocean when its hot enough. You are adorable


----------



## Renmure

Nzo's *log

Stardate Friday 29062012

Vulcan ears have appeared overnight










This is illogical captain!

Live long and prosper

Nzo*


----------



## Renmure

Its Nzo again.

I had my exam yesterday by The Vet. Nobody told me Vets are just giants that bite! Only they bite you with a pointy stick at the end of their arm! Master didnt let me bite back, not even just a little nip.

I dont think I will go back there again but I think it has made me even more special!

I am so full of magic now that I dissappeared The Vet through a door in the wall after he bit me..well he wasn't reading my blog!










and then I dissappeared the lady giant who said hello to me too!










By the time I got home I was able to dissappear the donkey without even trying too hard









I'm still tired after my exam and am sleeping a lot but I think I am shrinking my bed now in my sleep as it is sooo much smaller than before

















At least passing my exam means I can now take Her for some training so I can teach Her do things like walk in a straight line although I think I will have to hold on to Her on a rope to stop Her wandering off somewhere I dont want to go! I think it might take some time.

Nzo


----------



## GSD2

Nzo, so glad you passed that exam and can go train that giant now. Don't forget to have that rope, you certainly don't want that giant to wander off somewhere that you do not want to go!  Love Nzo's blog!!


----------



## Loneforce

I love reading Nzo's blog! what a hoot Nzo is


----------



## Renmure

Nzo here

Just wanted to say that I think I will be in training with Her tomorrow night.

Somehow I think this is Her idea of training.










But I know its more like this.









I dont think she will need much training because we have been practicing in The Garden this week with Her on the end of a rope and I've already trained her to stop walking and give me a yummy treat everytime I sit down. I wonder what else she can be trained to give me a treat for?

It will be a much bigger job trying to train the donkey not to sit on MY blanket again.









Nzo


----------



## faithshen

Wow, I'm sure that everyone enjoyed their swimming time with your momma.


----------



## Renmure

Hi Nzo here
I’ve been really busy. I took Her for some training this week. It was so far away we had to go in the aeroplane.
There were lots of other dogs there. I met a little white dog called Dottie. She has lots of spots. I’m thinking maybe she has measles!








I also met a Rotten Wheeler caller Arthur. He is really big, not as big as the donkey but he is only a dog.
I think I made Her look really good while she walked beside me holding a rope. I made sure she stopped and gave me a treat everytime I sat down just like we had practiced in The Garden. The Giant in charge was really impressed with Her.



















We also did a new game where I sat at one end of the room and waited for Her to walk backwards away from me to the other end of the room. I was really pleased that she didnt get distracted by any of the other dogs while I waited for Her to get there. Then when she had stopped I ran to Her so that she could give me a treat. I likes this training, its very yummy. 

I think I have even trained Her to walk past other giants without stopping to gossip!








I think we might go back next week so that I can show everyone how really clever I am. I wonder if I can train Her to bring more treats next time!

Master said Her bum looked big in this one but I didn't know what he meant!








Nzo


----------



## DeucesMom

Nzo, you are so brave to get in the ocean even when the snake is in there! Show that silly donkey how brave you are.

I see you made the vet who bit you and the other giant disappear - your magic is getting very impressive.

I love your Vulcan ears!! You are even more beautiful than you were before!

Congratulations on training Her so well! Though I think Master might be in hot water for that last comment.  Look forward to seeing what you teach Her at your next training session.


----------



## Ilovemypuppies

Nzo I love your blog you train those giants very well!


----------



## Renmure

Me and the donkey found a big lake in the Garden today. I was really brave and went in right up to my elbows but the donkey is so scared he only went in to his ankles!









I wonder if I can drink it all away?









Nzo


----------



## Twyla

LOL I love this thread/blog.


----------



## countrygirl31995

You're so cute Nzo! I love your blog!


----------



## Renmure

Nzo here

I'm so fast the donkey can't catch me.



----> Click here for Nzo's Magic Roundabout - YouTube


Nzo


----------



## Fade2Black

Nzo Rules.....

Nzo be careful. Besides the snake. Watch out for the vacumm dragon and the leaf blower monster.....


----------



## Renmure

Nzo here

Me and the donkey went on a safari one day this week when we were exploring The Garden. There are lots of potato trees near India and my favouritist new game is to play hide and seek in between the trees with the donkey. I always find the donkey really quickly cos I is so clever and he is so stoopid at hiding!









Bet he cant see me hiding behind this leaf.









I know you won’t believe this but I’m beginning to think I was wrong about the donkey and he is actually a giraffe!









You can see that I’ve been putting all my magics energy this week into shrinking the donkey and now he is much more smaller compared to me than he used to be. I heard master telling Her that since I’ve been here the donkey had rediscovered his inner puppy!!!! He must of eaten it! I’ve looked for him but I can’t find him.









I am still training the giants. I’ve now trained them to open a door for me whenever I want to go outside like to play or something, just by sitting beside the door and whining and I’ve made them quicker at putting my yummy food into my bowl just by jumping into my basket and sitting down.
I’m also making Her look really good at training now. This week we had to weave in and out of lots of other dogs but before we started I made Her let go of the rope I use to keep Her close to me so she could have wandered off anywhere in the hall but she managed to stay beside me all the way. Obviously the giant in charge noticed that I did all the hard work cos she patted me on the head and not Her.

Nzo


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

What a smart boy you are Nzo!


----------



## Renmure

Nzo here again

The giants are obsessed just now by something called the O-Limpics. I’m not sure what it is but it makes them spend lots of time looking at pictures on the haunted fish box in the corner of the room. They don’t always notice if I sit at the door and whine but I find standing in front of the haunted fish box and looking like I might wee makes them jump up to let me out.

I don’t think there are any dogs in the O-Limpics so I’ve decided to have my own Nzo-Limpics instead. I was going to ask the donkey what sports we should have but he would only suggest eating out of trees and being stripy so I picked them all.

I am Team GB (Good Boy – cos I is one). The donkey is Team GD (Giraffe/Donkey – cos I don’t know what he is).

We had to wait in the athlete’s holding area before the first event









Here I am at the fencing









And winning doing water polo









Being good at archery









Look at me doing a High Jump









Team GB wins at the volley ball









Team GB scores the most goals at football too









I also dided a pole vault









And we had a tug o’ war game – which I winned









And in weight lifting I lifted more than my own weight – no chance of that with the donkey!









I winned everything although the donkey did do a tie at the synchronised sitting but I think he should have lost points cos he is not sitting straight like me.









So I getted the gold medal from Her for being top dog and winning at everything. 









Go Team GB

Nzo

P.s. The donkey lodged an official appeal raising claims of doping and particularly the use of growth hormones as the weight of a competitor from Team GB apparently increased by over 1.5kg during the contest but this has been rejected by the anti-doping council as the substance appears to be present naturally in the competitor’s system. http://www.mygermanshepherd.co.uk/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=284598


----------



## Scarlettsmom

Good Job Nzo~

You are getting big and cuter by the week! Scarlett would like to come visit you someday, since she has an auntie who lives in Cornwall. Scarlett even has a pawsport so she can travel with her giants.


----------



## ShenzisMom

Way to go Nzo! You have you grown! :wub:


----------



## Renmure

Its me Nzo here.

I went to the end of the world with the giants yesterday and its very wet and its tastes of ready salted crisps.








I have trained Master to throw a dumbbell for me in The Garden so I hippotised him to take it to the end of the world so I could play with it there.
He throwed it into a big river for me and I jumped in to catch it before it floated too far away even though it was really deep.
















Master seemed to be enjoying himself so much that I let him throw the dumbbell out of the world but it went so far away I hippotised him to go and fetch it for me. 








Its amazing what these giants will do if you just spend a little time each day and reward them when they do what you want! Good Master.








Wow…how clever am I to catch the dumbbell before it falls off the end of the world!








Got it!









I think I liked the end of the world and I’ll go there again. I wonder if Master would like to fetch my ball next time?

Nzo


----------



## GSD2

Nzo! You have become quite the handsome fellow since I last saw you!

Uh oh...somehow I missed the Nzo Limpics, congradulations to you! What is the weather like at the end of the world? Looks like it may have been cold there? 

I love your blog and can't beleive I missed the great safari and Nzo Limpics!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Nzo I love your lympic pictures. You are very athletic. I wish NBC would have covered your games as well. Talk to Animal Planet next time. You cant blame donkey for wondering about doping you have grown so much. The end of the world pictures are beauiful.


----------



## HeyJude

Love the Nzo blogs!


----------



## Renmure

Nzo here
I thought you might like to see where I live.
This is the bit of The House where me and the donkey sleep.








Sometimes the big fence is open and me and the donkey are both in the same bit but sometimes the big fence is closed and then I think it is a bit like a prison and we are each in our own place with a bed and water and a tunnel out to an exercise yard.
















Today master wanted to take the donkey into The Garden on his own. Why would he do that? So he closed the big fence inside to make me stay in my side.








But I did a great escape and followed then all the way to The Garden. Master brought me back but could not work out how I got out because the big fence was closed and I have gigantisized me so much I am way too big to squeeze out between the bars.
He put me back and went out again and I did another great escape and followed but this time master watched me without me knowing it.

Did I dig my way out of my exercise yard? No









Did I climb over the big fence? No

I squished myself really small between the end of the big fence inside and the wall and went through the donkey’s tunnel into his exercise yard and went under the bottom of the fence outside and jumped out.

Unfortunately master has now blocked off my escape route, put me in solitary confinement and put the donkey on patrol in his exercise yard to stop me escaping.









Now I am so gigantic maybe next time I will pretend to be the donkey and master might take me to The Garden on my own!








Ps If anyone has a spare vaulting horse can you send it to me at
Nzo
The House
Somewhere in Scotland


----------



## Renmure

Nzo here

I’ve not been blogging much recently because I’ve been putting all my energy into shrinking the donkey. This was him when I came to live here.









And this is him now – look how much smaller he is getting!









The only thing is all this shrinking seems to be making me change colour cos my tummy is now almost all white from all the magics I can do. 

I am really excited because I think me and the donkey are going on holiday soon. The giants have been looking at lots of holiday books recently. They left a few sitting around for me and the donkey to look at too.

I liked somewhere called Corfu and I think that’s where we are going. I know me and the donkey are going because I heard Her talking to another giant on her blueberry phone thing asking if there was room for both of us. We have been booked in for a week and we also get all of our food provided so I think this is called going all inclusive. I was really pleased to hear Her asking for me and the donkey to have separate rooms because the donkey snores a lot and I want to get lots of sleep and have lots of energy to enjoy my holiday. 

This week at training I was asked to leave the puppy class and join the big dog class instead. I think I have taught the puppies all I possibly can and there is lots I can now teach the big dogs. I’ve now managed to train Her to keep a pocket full of yummy treats ready for me anytime I wants one. This training is really easy!

I’ve been working on my hippotising skills this week too and have now managed to get my eyes to go all glassy when I wants the donkey to do something for me. I think I must look really scarey to him cos I said Give me your bed and he did.









Nzo


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Nzo have a wonderful holiday and donkey too.


----------



## Jag

LOL! I LOVE this thread!


----------



## ShenzisMom

Aww, enjoy your holiday!


----------



## Renmure

Nzo here
Master made some big sticks in The Garden this week and I was helping him to play with them.









I’ve discovered there is another place outside of The Garden. I don’t know what its called so I’m going to call it Out There. Out There is really big. 









So big that I can’t see how big it is but if I keep shrinking things at the rate that I am doing, I’m sure I’ll be able to get around more of Out There very soon.

I was really excited to be out of The Garden but I think the donkey might have been Out There before because he seemed to know his way around and master didn’t keep calling him back when he wandered off.









Out There is Wet









And Green









And Yellow









And full of places to hide

















I’ll be getting ready his week to go on my holidays to Corfu. I think I might have to get there in an aeroplane. I don’t know if that means I wont be able to pack much but I hope I can take my favourite stick, and maybe my second and third favourite sticks too……and maybe my treat ball, and my squeaky space hopper….maybe I should just pack all my toys so I can play with them all on holiday and the donkey might like to play with them too. I wonder what the food will be like there? I hope I like it! I’ll let you all know how I get on soon.

Nzo


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Nzo you have changed so much. Have fun on holiday .


----------



## Gharrissc

Hard to believe this is the same Nzo from a few months ago.


----------



## GSD2

Oh, Nzo, you really shrunk the donkey this time!!:shocked: You and that donkey are looking great!


----------



## Fade2Black

Nzo when your finished shrinking the Donkey can you shrink my credit card bill???


----------



## Renmure

Whooooopeeeee!

Well i'm all packed









Corfu here I come.

I wonder what the giants will do while me and the donkey are in Corfu, bet they will be really lost without us.

Zorba


----------



## HeyJude

Love Nzo!


----------



## Renmure

Hey….its Nzo here…..I’m back!

Well Corfu is run by a very nice lady called Sandra and its very good. It wasn’t as hot as I expected and it rained a bit, in fact the weather was just like it is at home. I was a wee bit travel sick in the aeroplane on the way there so it was a good thing it was only a 10 minute trip and master didn’t stop on the way to give us an inflight biscuit.

Me and the donkey had our own rooms. The donkey was opposite me so he could see me. I think that was because he might get really homesick if he couldn’t see me all the time. 

The food tasted just like it does at home so don’t let the thought of different food put you off going. Corfu has a lot of bars but that was ok.

I took some pictures so that you can see what Corfu is like.

As I am a proper Germany shepherding dog, I was up really early each day to reserve my bed!









Cool dudes.









This is the donkey on the beach.









I did lots of exploring. This is me walking in Corfu Town.









I think my paw might be in this one a wee bit.









This is me at the old fort in Corfu Town. It was a big climb to the top.









This is the view from the top over Corfu Town. Wasn't it worth it?









This is me relaxing after a busy day of sightseeing.









If anyone is thinking of going to Corfu don’t forget to pack a spare set of teeth because your teeth will fall out while you are there. Really they do! Good thing I packed a spare set in my mouth before I went so I was really prepared but you might forget and get caught out. Mind you, these new teeth are so big I might have packed the donkey’s spare set by mistake.









I dont know what the giants did while me and the donkey were in Corfu but it must have been really boring at The House without us! Its strange though because sometimes when I look at them I think they have changed colour a bit......but that cant be right because giants dont do magics so I must just be looking at them with my sunglasses on!

Nzo


----------



## Renmure

Hmmmmm. Now this IS an interesting find!!

So he calls me "The Donkey" does he??? Cheeky little whipper snapper rodent that he is!! 
"Donkey????" Humph!!!... I am a GREAT!! I don't look anything like a Donkey.


















Errr.... moving swiftly on...

This could be fun and might teach him to keep logged in to the computer whilst he is out chasing all the leaves in the garden and adding to the stick collection. 

Master The GREAT did wake me up from a little nap not that many sleeps ago and told me was thinking about getting a new friend for me who could do all that "running about" lark and fetching stuff whilst I dozed infront of the fire. 

He showed me this photo. I am sure he said it would grow to be one of these new fangled European Germanic Sheep.... or something like that. It is so hard to remember details when you have just woken up... and I do spend a lot of time just wakening up.










Well... what a laugh we had over on the GREAT Forum looking at the picture as we tried to decide what it was. In the end, we decided it couldn't be a sheep since it didn't look like a fluffy cloud, but one of the more knowledgeable GREATS from Macedonia called Alexander thought it looked like some sort of Ferret. 

Master The GREAT doesn't seem too disappointed that he bought a broken sheep but I do think The Mistress would realise what it really is if she would teach it to run up and down trouser legs instead of confusing it with proper GREAT training like what I can do when I am awake enough. 

Surely the fact that its ears stick up rather than flop down like a proper GREAT would give them a clue. If Alexander hadn't been so sure it was a Ferret then I might even have suspected it was a Stick Insect since that seems all it is interested in.

Anyhow, enough about the Ferret and more about me.

This is me looking Great last snowtime. I wonder how the Ferret will cope with snowtime? Perhaps he will run around like usual and try to eat it then dig up more sticks rather than sleep through it.










As you can see, even when I was a Great Little'un it was obvious that I wasn't a Sheep, or even a Ferret since my ears were nice and floppy. 










I was lucky enough to get GREAT Uncle Mac's appetite... 










and GREAT Aunt Tabitha's good looks.










Luckily I didn't get HER appetite as well since she did eat her Master and Mistress!!

So it was no surprise to Master The GREAT and The Mistress that even as I got a bit bigger I didn't turn into a Ferret and want to run up trouser legs!! 









The Ferret is always getting into trouble from Master The GREAT. He even had to get out the Naughty Step for him. It has been a while since the Naughty Step was needed. Ahhh, such happy memories of a Great mat.










You won't believe it but recently the Ferret was running around setting up all sorts of sporty competitions like Master The GREAT and The Mistress watched on the haunted fishtank in the corner of the room. He made sure he won since none of the games involved sleeping, which I am Great at. I did play rugby with The Mistress once but I think don't think we saw eye to eye on who won.


























She even hid the ball in a small bush in the garden but I found it.










Anyhow, The Ferret and I were on our holiday last week to a special Great Home where GREATS go for a week when Masters and Mistresses want something called "peace and quiet abroad". 










Well, I don't think that Great Home will be taking another Ferret in a hurry!! All he did was leap around telling everyone else he was in Corfu and asking to go to the bar or sit out by the pool. I don't think Sandra The GREAT, who looks after the Home, has seen anything like it. She did seem pleased with the pile of sticks that the Ferret left tho.

Ooops... got to dash. Sounds like the Ferret is running back in with more sticks and I don't want to get caught out. He actually isn't a bad Ferret, but he is a bit too energetic at times. Well, all the time really. I won't tell him, but I really like it when he thinks he is hippotising me and I can pretend it works and get some sleeeeeeeeep. 

PJ


----------



## Sasha2008

love the both of you! That will teach the ferret ...I mean Nzo not to leave his computer running lol :laugh:


----------



## ShenzisMom

Donkey, the ferret will eventually magic himself into your best buddy


----------



## Renmure

Hi Nzo here

I’m not sure what happened to my blog….I think it might have been hackled or something. I couldn’t make any sense of what was written, I mean what was all that GREAT stuff about? And as for the pictures, well they all looked fuzzy and out of focus to me, so I don’t think it was worth it whoever tried to do that!

Anyway back to me. I have developed something this week. I heard Master called it a Bad Habit when he was talking to Her. I’m not sure what one of them is. I’ve looked all over me to see if I have any new lumps or bumps but I cant see anything. Maybe its something inside me but I don’t know how Master could see that cos he isn’t magic like me! I don’t want to go to The Vet to find out cos he will just bite me with his pointy stick! I’ll let you know if it develops into anything else.

Meanwhile, I’ve invented the most brilliant game. Master fills up really big buckets of water for me and another one for the donkey and leaves them in the places where we sleep. Well I’ve discovered that if you pull the buckets over you can get lots of wet water to sploosh all over the floor…..just like this









and Master fills up the bucket again so I can do another flood……

for an even better fun game if you are really really careful you can pull the bucket with the water all the way over to the donkey’s bed and you can empty the bucket all over it! 









That makes him run away cos he dosnt like the water like I do hehe.

Well, almost before I had finished writing this, Master has done a really big spoily sport thing and has put big bricks all around the buckets so I cant lift them anymore. 









I wonder if being a spoily sport will make him develop a Bad Habit too?

I went for another adventure this week. I went somewhere in Her aeroplane and we did lots of practice walking and stopping. I think this was because I took Her back to training last week and she just could not keep up with me all night! I was saying hello to all my friends who I had not seen while I was in Corfu but I could not get Her to follow me like she normally does. She stood in the middle of the room with her head in her hands as I ran around the hall saying hello.

So I think we went to an airport because there were lots of aeroplanes all parked next to each other and some going past us very fast. We walked around a bit and lots of people stopped to talk to Her. I think they were all saying how handsome I am but I got a bit bored so every time she stopped, I sat down and waiting till she was ready to go again. I think that was good practice for Her. Here I am being very bored.









I was so tired when I got home that I had to invent a new pillow. Can you guess what I used? Might want to change the stripy cover though.









Nzzzzzzzzo


----------



## Scarlettsmom

Nzo, when did you get so grown up?


----------



## GSD2

Nzo, you are adorable!:wub: Now admit it, that donkey isn't so bad either!


----------



## ponyfarm

This is hilarious! We have some puppy school customers from Scotland and they have the same funny sense of humor! Love it!


----------



## LARHAGE

Nzo you are one gorgeous little boy.


----------



## Renmure

Well its me Nzo again.

Have you missed me? I’ve not blogged for a bit because I think I’ve been a wee bit not well. You remember my Bad Habit? Well I heard Master say this week that its developed into a Serious Habit and today apparently if it dosn't improve Master says hes going to put me on the Naughty Step. Then if that dosn't work he is going to put me in the Dog House!!! I don’t know what a Dog is but that sounds a bit scarey. 

No one will tell me what a Bad Habit is. I tried to ask the donkey but all he understands is “Saussages” and “Walkies!” so I did not get very far. 

So Master hasn’t cured my Bad Habit but I have managed to beat his spoily sport on my water bucket game. Master builded a wall around my water bucket to stop me from pushing it over but he doesn’t know about my magics and I levitated the bucket right out of his wall so that I could play with it. 









Here is me playing with some of my buckets this week. 









And even the nice tastey orangy one that Master really liked a lot! I think I stared at this one with my scarey Halloween eyes!









I’ve been back Out There again. It’s a really exciting place to be. Master took me for a walk all the way around this big water.









I saw some big white feathery things sitting on the top of the water and I thought it would be really fun to chase after them and make them run away. But for once my magics failed me cos I know you won’t believe this but it seems I can’t walk on water!!! I did a big splash and went under the water but had to get out really quickly cos it was cold and I couldn’t breathe. I’ll have to find another way to get them feathery things.

Ive even found a use for the donkey this week. Well there had to be one. I uses him to see far away things.
Whats the view like up there?









Go on purleeze, lemme see!









Oooooooooo….look at that!









Hey I think Master is working on another spoily sport cos I just heard him mention something called a metal bucket. Wonder what metal is? I think it sounds really chewy and yummy.

Nzo


----------



## GSD2

Yes, Nzo, I did miss you I hope your bad habit goes away!


----------



## Renmure

BOO!

Nzo here.

Master bought me a jucy bone last week but I didn't want to eat it all in one go so after I had gnawed on it for a bit I decided to bury it somewhere safe.










I looked everywhere today to find it again and thought I had lost it until the last place to look was the scarey food cupboard where a monster might live! And look what I found......Its my bone but I have magically multiplied it!!









Now I wonder where Master has gone to?

Happy Halloween.....Grrrrr


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Nzo your magicking must really be strong since you look very grown up. I missed your blog but realize w/ all your magic and games your a busy guy. Happy Halloween Handsome boy.


----------



## Scarlettsmom

Nzo, I think you're very cute and a little naughty. You should be able to make a lot of noise with the metal bucket.


----------



## Renmure

Nzo here

I’ve been hearing some really funny noises over the last few days. They sound like this…….WHIzzzzzzzzzBANnnnng. I’m not scared of them and they don’t make me bark….I sleep through the donkey snoring every night so I’m already used to loud noises. I don’t know what makes the noise but every time I hear them I find some sticks in The Garden to add to my favourite stick collection. 

Here is me with some of my new WHIzzzzzzzzBANnnnnnng sticks.









Well I told you I don’t think I can walk on water. So I’ve been practicing so that next time I see those white feathery things I’ll be able to catch them. The donkey practiced with me but he only goes up to his ankles anyway so no fear of him not being able to breath! I went in to my shoulders!









Master and Her throwed some sticks into the water from one side of the bridge and then ran to the other to see which stick came out first! Well I did a spoily sport on their game and picked up the sticks before they came out of the bridge so only I know who wins the game. See me moving so fast that I am all blurry.









That will teach Master to swap my plastic bucket for a metal one. I think he is trying to set me a challenge!









Nzo


----------



## Renmure

Nzo here

I’ve been playing with some of my favourite sticks from my stick collection this week. I have one favourite stick and lots of other favourite sticks too.









I’ve discovered that Master and the donkey both like sticks too!
This is me finding Master’s stick collection. He didn't hide them too well.









Here is the donkey guarding one of his sticks









But I'm am so clever that I found the donkey’s secret stick collection









and what he dosnt know is that I’ve got an even biggerer stick collection than him and its growing biggerer all the time!









I still go to training each week with Her but somehow I don’t think she understands why we go there. Ive trained her to take me every week but she tries to stop me from having lots of fun with my friends there and she dosnt give me so many yummy treats even when I jump up at her and try to try to stick my nose in the treat bag. I think I needs to keep taking Her to training cos she still has lots to learn.

I've been watching those white feathery things to work out what they are.








They must be snakes cos they hiss and spit at me just like the snake in the garden. I like to run around with the garden snake in my mouth. I would like to run around with one of the pond snakes in my mouth too but I just have to catch one first.

Nzo


----------



## Gharrissc

Nzo certainly has grown.Where are you from to have such pretty grass?


----------



## Renmure

Nzo here

I've invented white stuff! I've invented lots of it and I did it while I was sleeping.










I'm not sure what white stuff is. I was going to ask the donkey if he knew but I expect he has no idea. So I was going to name it.....he haS NO idea....but thats too long so I'm calling it sno for short.

I like sno. Its the best thing I've invented so far. I can do so much with it.

I can hide in it.....bet you cant see me!









I can fly over it.....weeeeeeeeee.









I can play with it









I can even eat it!









Its soft and hard, and dry but also wet. It can even walk on water!!!









How clever am I to invent something that cool!

I took some sno to my bed with me to keep it safe









but I think the donkey came over when I was sleeping and stole it because when I woke up there was just a wet bit where the donkey must have stood to eat my sno........but at least there was lots more of it outside for me to play with. I hope I invent some more of it tonight even though it does make you really really really tired.

Nzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzo


----------



## Renmure

Nzo here

I think I have been a very good boy today.

I have heard that sometimes a big fat man in a red suit comes to The House to try to steal things.

Master must of heard of him too cost he was wearing a jumper with the man’s face on so that me and the donkey would recognise him too.









And the giants have some wanted statues that look like him too so we dont forget his face.









I heared a strange noise last night, a bit like lots of donkeys standing on the top of The House.

When I went out I found the big fat burgler from Master’s jumper trying to break in and steal things from the house. He had lots of things in a bag which he must have stealed from another house already.
He came down a ladder into The Garden and the donkey tried to tell him how to get in









but I tried to stop him...











I think he was trying to get over to here but I stopped him.









I chased him through The Garden.









He tried to hide in The Woods but I finded him there too.









I made a loud woof which made him run away....but I got his hat!









I think Master and Her are very happy with me but not happy with the donkey cos I think he was trying to help the burgler. I tried to tell them that I think him and some other donkeys were making the funny noise on the top of The House last night.









In fact he looks just like another of Master's Wanted statues









So its lucky that I live here otherwise that man would have got into The House and stole lots of things from Master and her and spoiled their day.

Bah Humbug
Nzo


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Merry Christmas Nzo. Good job on keeping the house safe. BTW I love your stick collection.


----------



## Questforfire

I absolutely LOVE reading Nzo's blog. Please keep it up


----------



## Jag

LOVE Nzo's blog!! You've gotten so very big!


----------



## Renmure

Nzo here

I think my ears are really good but I heard Master say that today is New Ears Eve. I think that means that tomorrow everyone gets a New Ear. The donkey will be really pleased cos his old ears don’t work anyway. They don’t even stand up on his head like real ones do.

I wonder what my New Ear will be like and where it will fit?

I hope everyone has a good New Ear.

Nzo


----------



## Loneforce

:laugh: Happy New Ear to you too


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Happy New Ears to you and Donkey. I think you have nice ears too.


----------



## Sasha2008

Happy New Ear Nzo!!


----------



## Renmure

Nzo here

Well I hope everyone had a really good New Ear. Master put on a tartan skirt then frightened me by making strange screechy noises in the middle of the night with Her, shaking paws with the giants that live next door and rubbing their noses together. Glad they didn’t do that to me but only ruffled my head…..must have been to make my new ear fit better. After that Master and Her went to bed and slept for days and days and days.

This is me with my new ear. 










I decided to eat it to hide it from the donkey and it was really yummy. I think it used to belong to a pig or something, at least that’s what Master said before I scoffeded it.

I decided this was a good time to make some New Ear revolutions about things I will try to do before I get my next new ear.

1.	Stop the donkey from snoring so loudly cos it disturbs me sleeping.
2.	Try to play with the garden snake without biting its head off and killing it – cos it seems to uspet Master when I do that.
3.	Hippotise Her to give me a food bowl the same size as the donkey.
4.	Finish ripping my bed cushion apart so Master gets me a new one.
5.	Remember where I buried my second best favourite stick.
6.	Shrink the donkey even more that I already have.
7.	Find a way to get my metal bucket out of the wall Master built so I can play with it again.

I think that’s a really big number of things to do but as I’m getting so big I can do big things now.

Nzo


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Nzo sounds like you have alot to do this ear. I cant wait to hear all about your revolutions.


----------



## Jag

I'll bet you can accomplish your "new ear revolutions"! Don't forget to use those pretty eyes of yours for the 'sad looks' that may work better on master and her than on the donkey!


----------



## Renmure

Nzo here

I invented more sno this week. I’m not sure how I do it cos it always seems to happen when I’m sleeping. I even saw a giant on the haunted fishtank Master and Her watch talking about sno so I must have invented lots of it this time. 

A good thing about sno is that you can follow marks where things have waked. I make lots of marks in my sno.









I followed these marks today hoping to find something exciting









But all I found at the end was the stoopid donkey. 









I managed to make him change colour this week so he is easier to see in my sno.









I workeded out this was Master marks









So this must have been Her marks…..not sure how she managed to make them though!









Maybe the best thing about sno is when you come back into The House Master starts the really hot fishtank so me and the donkey can be warm and dry. The donkey rarely moves once its on – I think he’ll get googly eyes staring at it all night.









Sometimes Master feeds the fishtank and it gets really hot, then I like to move away a bit.









But once it cools down, I get close too.









Today I spent so long out in my sno that I think i used up all my energies and when I came inside I just fell down asleep in the first place I found. Good thing I was really comfortable.









Nzo


----------



## Jag

Nzo, you sure are full of magic! Maybe you could make the sno go away, and bring some great springtime weather. It would give you grass to run through, weeds and flowers to dig up and some great mud to play in! If you could manage to make that happen in the US, I'd be really grateful!!!


----------



## Renmure

Nzo here

I’ve had a really big day today. I invented even more sno and then Master decided that today is something called Haggis Hunting Day because of some Scottish poet person called Rabbie Burns whoever he is! Its really hard to describe what a haggis, even for me but I think this is what one is.

To a Haggis

A haggis is a funny thing
It doesn’t laugh, it doesn’t sing
Its got four legs so it can run
It likes to stay out of the sun

Its body’s yellow with orange toes
It even wears some funny clothes
It wears something around its neck
That looks a bit like tartan check

Master said todays the day
We’re going to hunt one right away
He seemed to want one for his tea
His secret weapon? That was me!

We looked all over to find a clue
Some haggis droppings that were new
I helped Master hunt high and low
We even searched out in my Sno

You have to sneak up really still
It takes an awful lot of skill
We found one by the garden gate
I helped Master really great

It tried to run away from me
I chased it up the nearest tree
Its legs were bent and really wonky
It runs a bit like stoopid donkey

Master got it with one shot
And took it home to fill the pot
I think haggis is really yummy
Especially when its in my tummy










































































MacNzo


----------



## Renmure

Nzo here

I’ve been spending a lot of time recently training the giants, especially Master. I’ve trained him now to walk beside me, really close, and not to fall behind me. He likes to say the work “Heel” while we do this. I think its to remind him not to fall over his own feet, or mine as he does sometimes. Hes getting quite good at giving me a treat when we do this, although sometimes he forgets! I guess he needs more training.

I’ve also been training him to kick my ball around the garden for me. Sometimes it takes him so long to decide where to kick it that I get bored so I sit down. That always seems to make up his mind for him and before I know it the ball is on its way. 

This is me and my ball....oh and the donkey sneaked into my picture!









I found a really good new toy this week. Master bought Her a skooshy water thing to make me stop jumping up when we go outside, but I noticed Her leaving it on a shelf next to my basket….so when she wasn’t looking I pushed it off with my nose and took it outside to skoosh water at the donkey. I couldn’t quite make it skoosh but I gave it a good nibble instead.









Master has got Her a new skooshy water thing so I might get another chance to skoosh water at the donkey!









The donkey got a new bed this week. It was all big and soft and comfy. I didn’t get a new bed, I just had to stick with the old flat one that I have. Still I managed to make the donkey’s bed look just like mine really quickly and it only took a few nibbles in the right places. I think the donkey was really pleased cos he likes his bed to look just like mine!









Unfortunately this made Her get a spoily sport thing out to undo all my hard nibbling. 









I heard Her say “next time we’ll see how he likes eating his way out of the bed” but I don’t really know what she means?

Nzo


----------



## Wolfgeist

Nzo is so handsome!!


----------



## Jag

Nzo, you make me LOL!!  What a HANDSOME young man you've become!! You've done a fine job at shrinking the donkey! :thumbup:


----------



## Scarlettsmom

Nzo...you make my day complete. I love your updates. I wish I had such a fun life.


----------



## Gharrissc

Nzo's grown to be very handsome


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Nzo you have have certainly had a fun and busy winter. Your haggeis hunting story was very cool. Obviously your magicking is working very well.


----------



## Renmure

Nzo here
I’ve not been blogging recently cos I’ve been really busy nibbling my beds and I’ve been in the dog house so could not do my blog before today. Its not my fault my beds are really fun to nibble. After I nibbled the second one in a week, Master told Her to buy something to spray onto my bed cos he said it would make me stop. 

I’m not really sure what it was but it was Sooooooo Yummyyyyyyy so maybe it was cheese or something! I nibbled another 2 beds in the same week after they were sprayed.

I think I made a big improvement in my beds, but Master dosnt seem to agree with me and decided to throw them out despite all my good work. 









I dont think I will ever understand giants.

I must have dreamed up more sno last night while I was sleeping cos I woke up this morning and The Garden had turned all white.
I’ve now trained Her really well to throw sno for me to catch and let me show off how springy I am now.

First I get ready









Then I start to jump









Then I stretch up really tall









Then I leap into the air









Then I catch it in my mouth…..but sno is magic and it turns into water really quickly!









Every now and then I one go over my head









Just so the donkey can catch one









but I am normally much quicker than him









Being springy makes you really sleepy and I now all tucked up in the donkey's bed cos he still has a nice comfy cushion in his. I dont know where he is sleeping!

Nzo


----------



## Gharrissc

He's grown so much


----------



## blehmannwa

I really like Nzo's blog.


----------



## Renmure

Nzo here again

I have a new favourite toy this week. It’s the toy that the donkey likes to play with so I now like it really a lot! Sometimes Master throws it for the donkey to run and catch but I normally get there first cos I’m faster than him. Sometimes we both catch it at the same time. Then we pull and pull till someone lets go. The donkey normally lets go before me. I think that’s cos his teeth are not so strong as mine.

Here we are both pulling the toy.


















Every now and then the donkey wins the pulling test but then he is just does a spoily sport and put the toy where I cant reach it!



























I managed to beat Master's spoily sport on my bucket this week. I jumped up on the brick next to the bucket and made myself really really heavy and made the brick fall over. That meant I could lift the bucket and have some fun. 









I wonder what Master will do next?

According to the donkey I am going to be a 1 sometime soon. I don’t really know what a 1 is. The donkey tried to explain it to me. He said the giants put on funny hats, there is a yummy cake thing but the giants set fire to it. 









Then they sneeze on it to make the fire go out. Then THEY eat the cake! Huh…..whats that all about. I don’t really think the donkey knew what he was talking about cos that sounds well strange! I don’t think I want to be a 1 any time soon if thats what happens.

NZerO


----------



## blehmannwa

Have a happy birthday Nzo, you're a very clever boy.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Nzo have a happy #1 if you decide to be one. You should be a professional bed nibbler. Looking at your pictures maybe you should stop magicking cause you have made alot of white stuff!


----------



## Renmure

Nzo here

Well I’m not really sure how I did it but I became a one today. It must have been another thing I did in my sleep because when I woke up I wasn’t a zero anymore. 

The donkey was right, the giants do make you do those funny things when you become a one like wear a funny hat!. 



Here I am with Her and the yummy thing they put on fire.


The she sneezed on it and here she is eating it! Huh, I thought it was me that did all the hard work in becoming a one not her! How is that fair?


I have another new magic now I’m a one, I can find new toys to play with. I found a blue one and a red one today. I get master to throw them for me. They fly really far and I jump really high to catch them. 


Now that I’m a one I can run and run and jump and run and jump all day. I just wish Master had as much energy as me. So I’ve trained Mater to stand in the same place so that I can run back to him and we can play my game lots.

Sometimes when I do the running bit of the game the red or blue ones go upside down in my mouth! They are really wriggly. Master says it looks like my halo has slipped. I wonder what he means?




After nibbling lots of beds Master finally got the message and I got a new one. Its really soft and nice and it’s all mine. 


The donkey is too big for it. The only problem is it’s a special design so I cant nibble it! So sometimes when the donkeys not looking I give his bed a wee nibble just to keep my nibbly skills working. Well I wouldn’t want to lose them.

I’m not sure what happens after you become a one. The donkey thinks he is a forty five or something like that. I think that must be what you are next after you are a one.

Being a one makes you really sleepy so I am curled up on my new bed just now with my new red toy.

oNeZO


----------



## blehmannwa

Wonderful photos!


----------



## AngelaA6

Happy birthday Nzo!


----------



## pastor

Beautiful shepherd.


----------



## Renmure

Nzo here 

I showed you my new bed last time, well I don’t think Master has managed to me-proof it yes cos I made it all bendy and foldy last week and have now nibbled a nice hole in it. 




Maybe Master didnt build it so good in the first place......but I still think its a nice bed.


I saw Master taking a picture of the donkey this week. Whats that all about? Why would he want to do that? I mean its not like the donkey has his own blog or anything is it!
So I helped out by making sure that I improved all the pictures by being in them.
















As you can see I am being invisible in this one.


Me and the donkey went all the way to the far end of The Garden yesterday. I don’t know what the squiggles on the sign mean, probably nothing, but me and the donkey will make sure everyone knows not to come in here.


If I could write I think I might make a sign saying “Free Donkey here”.

Nzo


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Nzo Wishing you a belated Happy #1!You are very very handsome. I really like your invisible trick!


----------



## Renmure

Nzo here

Did anyone notice that I’ve not been around for a bit? Me and the donkey have been on holiday again. This time we went to Texas. I’ve never been to Texas before. Its really hot, its not too far away from The House and its owned by a giant called Gail. I think London was also owned by a giant called Gail but the Texas Gail is much much smallerer than the London Gail was so I think they must be different.

This is me and the donkey with Gail in Texas.


The donkey spent lots of time just lying around and sleeping. No different from what he does at The House really! 


Me I did lots of exploring cos I was somewhere else. This is a picture of the donkey watching while I was away exploring.



The Texas Gail did the same thing as master and tried to take a picture of the donkey without me in it. Huh, why would anyone do that? I got my ears in the picture so it would not be spoiled.


I think we were in Texas for lots and lots of days. I'm not sure how many but it was at least 4. I know that’s a really really big number. I asked the donkey how long he thought it was but he said 19 days! Ha! How stoopid does he think I am? Everyone knows 19 isnt even a number.

I never saw master and Her the whole time we were in Texas but one day me and the donkey took the Texas Gail for a walk and we found master and Her at the end of it. I nearly didnt recognised them because they had done that funny thing they did when me and the donkey went on holiday to Cofru. They turned all brown and dry and wrinkly. I have worked out that when me and the donkey go away on holiday the giants must forget to go outside so they don’t see any sunshine and they shrivel up. So they need me to make sure they remember to go outside and get lots of fresh air to avoid going brown. I’ll make sure they look normal again by reminding them to go outside lots and lots.

After we came home, master brought home a tasty something called a big foot. 


It was more like a small donkey foot than a big foot really but I scoffled it all up anyway! A big foot is no match for an Nzo......donkey better beware and learn to count his feet....all 19 of them!


NZO


----------



## Fade2Black

Nzo rules......


----------



## LifeofRiley

I LOVE Nzo's blog!!!!


----------



## Loneforce

Nzo rocks! Both Nzo and the Donkey are gorgeous.


----------



## Renmure

Nzo here

I think my blog has now become a one just like me cos it started on a 14 June and its been 14 June again (I think).

I found a box next to my bed this week. I think it must be because my blog has become a one. There were squiggles on it like D O G and I think they must say Nzo’s. Anyway I gave it a little nibble cos how else was I going to see what was inside it? 


I was right, it was for me and its an assault course for me to play on in The Garden! I helped Master take it into The Garden and helped him to empty the box. There were lots of good things in it and I can zoom around it.


First there is a huge leap for me to jump over
wheeeeeeeeeeee


And then a circle to jump through which always makes me laugh
woooooooooooo


And next some wiggly poles that I can run around and through
wigggggggggggle


But the very best bit is…..there is a black hole in my assault course. When I run through it I go in at one place in The Garden and I come out at a totally different place! 
This is me going through my black hole


and this is me coming out at a different place from the place I went in!


I never know where I am going to come out, although its always somewhere in The Garden. Its really good fun. Donkey is too big to go through my black hole. Anyway if he did I think he would get lost between the ends and we might never find him again. I might put a yummy biscuit inside to try to persuade him to go into it to see what happens.

Master is quite good at running around my assault course with me as I do all the leaping and jumping and wiggling but he is not as fast as me so I have to spend more time training him. I don’t think my assault course is something that I will play with Her because there is not a sitting bit to do and that is the only bit she would be good at cos of all the practicing she does.

Donkey got so tired just watching me be really good at my assault course that he fell asleep in the middle of it so I have made him part of the course and I jump over him too!


NZOooooooooomie


----------



## ShenzisMom

Aww Nzo! Don't leap too high, you may end up on the moon


----------



## Nikitta

Hilarious blog. Such a cute way to show us your gorgeous dogs and how big Nzo got!


----------



## blehmannwa

I was just thinking about Nzo while Havoc and Tempest played in their pools.


----------



## jetdog

Nzo, you are so handsome. Don't tell donkey, but I think he's handsome too!
Really enjoying reading about Nzo's adventures through his blog -thanks!


----------



## julie87

Cute  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Renmure

Nzo here

Master did a really strange thing this week. He scraped me all over with a scratchy thing and lots of me feel off! I found it really hard to stay still while he was scraping me cos he found all my tickly bits and that made me wiggle…..a lot. 

Here is me with some of the me that fell off beside a tree.


And here is some more of the me that fell off over here

And over here

And here is even more of the me. 


I think maybe master was trying to make another me cos so much of me fell off. I wonder what he would do with another me?

I made the donkey disappear this week for a whole day. I made Master and Her disappear too at the same time. It was hours and hours before I made them reappear again. They were really tired and the donkey fell asleep really quickly after I made him come back so he must have been very busy while he was disappeared. I wonder where I made them disappear to? It must have been really hot and not very interesting for them. The donkey said something about visiting a game fair but he must have been confused cos he can only play games if I am there. Silly donkey.




I had lots of fun being home alone while they were disappeared. I found a big red toy stuffed with yummy fish. I don’t remember hiding it in my bed but I must have done. I managed to get all the fish out of the toy and had a nice sleep on the donkey’s bed and only had a little time left to nibble on my own bed. Ive nearly made a big hole in it now.

I have so much energys at the moment that I need to bounce around lots. I found a good place out there to bounce where I can go up higher than the grass. Donkey cant bounce as high as me. 
Here I am bouncing really high.


I'm really good at bouncing


I nearly bounced right into Master!


Master tried to take a picture of the donkey and Her watching me bounce but it was not a good picture so I made it good by being in it with them.




I’ve been concentrating really lots recently at making the days last longer. I’ve found that by keeping my eyes open longer I can make it stay light right into the night. You probably noticed it. I was practicing by keeping my eyes open for a few minutes more each day and it got lighter and lighter. I got a bit tired by not sleeping as much as I used to so I’ve not been making it stay so light in the last couple of weeks. Once I am not so tired I’ll do it again. The donkey doesn’t notice this cos he cant keep his eyes open at night like I can. In fact he cant keep his eyes open much at all, even during the day. I’m not sure if the donkey’s eyes work very well.

Nzo


----------



## Loneforce

Awesome pictures! :thumbup: Nzo must be 10lbs lighter :laugh:


----------



## blehmannwa

Champion bouncing!!


----------



## Renmure

Nzo here
I’ve been having lots of fun in the sun this week. My favourite game is hide ‘n seek which I play a lot with the donkey. I always win cos I’m really good at this game and he isn’t.
Here is me hiding.



And here is the donkey looking for me but not finding me.




Just to show how not good the donkey is at the game, here he is during his turn of hiding.


I always find him really really quickly.

I found a really yummy new snack this week called a chicken foot. I think I’ve eaten just about every part of a chicken at some point including a neck, a leg, a wing a breast and a thigh. Hopefully the giants will bring me home a whole one sometime. I think this is what a whole chicken must look like….Yummy! 


Ive invented something new this week called take away food. I’ve nibbled away a space in the corner of my bed and now I can lift my bowl onto my bed and put it into the space and eat my dinner while I'm nice and comfy on my bed. Wow, I’m sooo clever.


Master normally makes photos of me and the donkey but this one was made by Her cos its got Master in it too. She spends a lot of time practicing sitting and she was practicing really hard this week so we had to lie down on the grass in the Garden though to make sure our heads didn’t get cut off. 


I didn’t think she could make 2 pictures without cutting a head off so I made my head really low this time just to make it easy for Her.


According to Her, I’m beginning to grow up now. I wonder if that means she things I’ve been growing outwards before? Duh! Anyway here I am apparently looking growing up according to Her.



Nzo


----------



## LARHAGE

LOL, That third picture is hilarious!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Nzo I missed your blogs about Texas and being scraped. Man you have been busy. Love your bouncing ability. I especially like your black hole on your assualt course. Looking at your pictures you are the best hider. Great Blog. Just what I needed on a Monday.


----------



## ElenaA

Your dogs are beautiful. I love how they play.


----------



## Courtney

This is one of the coolest threads ever


----------



## Renmure

Nzo here

This week I had to go back to see the Vet. Apparently I needed a boost or something. Not sure what the giants were thinking about cos my powers are really special already and I hardly think they need to be boosted.

The vet listened to my insides and told Her that I was really healthy. Huh! Like she didn’t know that already! While I was there the vet made me sit on the floor so she could tell Her how big I am. I know how big I am, I’m really big! Silly vet. According to the vet I’m 42 killer grams big. Master said that was half what the donkey is so I think that means I am even bigger than him now. 

On the way back from the Vet, we stopped to do something called shopping.


First I looked at the food bit of the shop…mmmm yummy.


Then I went to something called a sushi bar….mmmm, even more yummy.


I saw some bunk beds for me and the donkey….a big one for me on the bottom and a little one for him on top.


They even had some fluffy squeaky things like I see in The Garden. This must be where Master gets new ones from when me and the donkey catch one.


They even had a library where you can get books about how to train your giants.


On the way out we stopped by the new comfy cushions and I tested some by giving them a little nibble. Good thing no one saw me.


I found a postcard to send to the donkey showing him where I live.


I havnt been to the end of the world for a while so I went back there today with Master and Her. We took one of my throwing toys so that Master could throw it for me and I could make him look really good by bringing it back so he can throw it again.


Here I am making Master look good.




According to Master my throwing toy is also a floating toy. Here I am looking for my throwing toy after it floated to the bottom of the wet bit at the end of the world.


After all that running around, it was time to have a snack. The giants had packed something hot for them and I packed some yummy treats for me.


Me and Master did some bird watching today. At least I did. I think Master dosnt understand really good what birds are cos he kept looking at giants like Her!


On the way back to the aeroplane I heard Her say that there might be donkeys on the beach so me and Master had a good look but I didn’t see him cos he was still in the House sleeping.


After all that running around Im really quite sleepy now.

NzzzzzzzzzzO


----------



## blehmannwa

Looks like a wonderful trip. Nzo is really a handsome dog. I'm sure the Donkey enjoyed some peace and quiet.


----------



## Jaythethird

Hilarious! I hope I can teach my gsd to type like you! Happy Monday! 

Howdy from Idaho!


----------



## Renmure

Nzo here
I think its been a lot of days since I updated my blog. Me and the donkey went on holiday again. This time we went to Rhodes. The giant called Gail lives there. I think she must have moved there from Texas. 

Me and the donkey felt right at home in Rhodes. It was sunny and warm and the food was really good. I think Master and Her are probably sorry that they didn’t come too. I think they would have liked Rhodes. It’s a shame they don’t get to go on holiday like us.

One day while we were out walking in Rhodes we saw a funny looking animal. I think it was a leopard or something cos it had a leg at each corner, a big long tail, spots on its body, and when it saw us it ran to the nearest tree and started to climb it. This leopard has obviously never met a donkey before cos he ran really really fast to the tree and started to climb it to try to catch the leopard. Course I could have got there first but I had to stay with the giant I was walking with cos he was on the end of a big rope so he didn’t run away. We didn’t see the leopard again all the time we were in Rhodes so we must have chased him away for good. I bet Gail is really pleased with us.


I’ve finally managed to get my bed really comfy now. This is me in my bed. Dont you think it looks really soft and comfy? 

I had to nibble it a lot to make it this nice and comfortable. 

Unfortunately just when it got to this stage I dissapeared it. I don’t know what I did but one day last week it was gone and its been replaced by this one. It will take some time for this one to be as nice as my last one but a few nibbles should help it on its way.


Master said I did something called a Big Boy Wee last week. I’m not sure what one of them is. I had been running round the garden lots and lots and suddenly needed to wee. I ran to The Woods and started my wee. Well, as I had been running about so much, my legs were really tired so I lifted up one of my back legs, just to give it a rest. Master started jumping up and down and getting really excited. I think he wanted to take a photo of me so I stopped what I was doing and ran over to him. The next day I had been running around a lot again so I lifted my back leg again to have another little rest and Master got really excited again. Maybe tomorrow my front leg will be tired so I think I might let that one have a rest next. I think that will make Master really really excited and he might even give me a yummy treat for that one.

Ive started hearing a funny clicking noise sometimes when I am out with Her. It only happens when its just me and Her and the Donkey gets left behind in The House and its always followed by a really yummy treat. I’m not sure what was going on and I’ve been trying to work out where the noise comes from, but I’m normally really busy doing a sit or walking next to Her really slowly and tightly when I hear it and then I get really excited about the treat so I forget to look for the clicky thing. I’ll let you know if I find it. Meanwhile I found this thing in Her pocket when I was looking for one of the really yummy treats. I don’t think its very interesting and it didn’t taste yummy.

NibbleZO


----------



## jetdog

Oh Nzo! After all that hard work you did to get your bed just right... Don't worry, I'm sure you'll have your new bed broken in in no time, LOL.
I once had a human that insisted on buying me new beds too, just when I'd have the old ones all shredded and comfy. I think the human must've replaced them 20 times or more before they finally figured out I LIKED them all tattered and torn, they're so much softer that way. Duh. I think sometimes humans take a bit to catch on... but us dogs just have to love em anyway, right?


----------



## Renmure

Nzo here

Me and the donkey have been working really hard today cos today is something Scottish called Horror Weans. Master says that’s when little giants put on funny clothes and go round trying to scare people into giving them tasty treats to eat. I must be really scarey already cos I get lots of tasty treats all the time.

So me and the donkey put on funny clothes to stop any Horror Weans from scaring Master and Her. It worked cos no little giants came anywhere near here.

Here is me being really scarey


Boo!


I was helping Donkey to get ready for being scarey like me but its not easy to pin a tail on a donkey.


I finally got him to be really scarey like me and the Horror Weans


Here is me with some of the tasty treats I got for being scarey today. I bet some of those little giants wish they got as many yummy chicken feets as I did in my pumpkin head.


Grrr Arrghh

NZOmbie


----------



## KathrynApril

Adorable costumes.


----------



## LARHAGE

Nzo is one handsome Devil!!


----------



## Quinnsmom

An Nzo update is always welcome! Happy belated Horror Wean, handsome boy!


----------



## Renmure

Nzo here
Ive been hearing those funny Whizzbang noises again recently. I think I hear them mostly at night when its dark. Im surprised I hear anything then because the donkey snores so loudly its hard to hear anything else!
I didn’t find any Whizzbang sticks in The Garden but on our big walk Out There one day this week, I found a whole big pile of Whizzbang sticks that someone left right on the path. 




Being as clever as I am, I had to find a way to move the pile before someone else came along and tried to steal it. I knew the pile was too big for me to move on my own so I hippotised the donkey to help me. 
Here he is following me to do exactly what I wanted.





If only Master didn’t watch us eating I would hippotise the donkey to give me his dinner cos his bowl is always biggerer than mine!

I have a new game that I have taught the donkey to play. I had to keep the rules really easy cos the donkey isn’t as smart as me so here we are playing donkey ball.

First I have trained Master to throw the ball really high. Then me and donkey both try to catch the ball


And if I make the ball land in donkey’s mouth, I get a point. Im really good at donkey ball so I get lots of points.




Then I have to make the donkey put the ball through the hoop so I get another point. Im still working on that bit but its hard to teach the donkey to do new things. 


I even tried to make it easy for him by moving the hoop!


So in the end I tried to hippotise him again to get him to drop the ball in the hoop, but I think I overdid the hippotising. 


Donkey ball is no fun when the donkey is sleeping!



NZOnked out the Donkey!


----------



## ShenzisMom

LMAO!! Good job Nzo, you hippotised him good  You and the donkey are quite handsome


----------



## Renmure

Hi it's me again

I've had a really busy day today because today it's Christmas time again. I heard all about Christmas on Master's haunted fish tank. Some people think its all about getting things but really It's all about giving things and the more you give, the more you get in return.

So I decided to give things to Master, Her and even the donkey this year and see if this was really true.

I gave Master a new brush to tickle and scratch me with because he likes to make bits of me fall off.









I got a big box of chicken feet for Her cause I know how much she likes to give me yummy treats and these are the yummiest treats I know of so this made Her really happy









I wasn't sure what to give the donkey cause he dosnt understand Christmas like me, so I made a picture of him instead









So it's true, the more you give at Christmas, the more you get back! And I must have given even more that I remember cause I got even more things from a secret something
I got a squeaky piggy









And some really yummy homemade treats....but Master made me share them with the donkey









Even though he had a blue octo pus thingy that he wouldn't give to me









That must mean case I gave the donkey some of my yummy treats, I'll get even more presents tomorrow!

I like this Christmas thing.

Nz ho ho


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Merry Christmas Enzo . You definitely have the Christmas spirit.


----------



## Renmure

Nzo here

Apparently Today is the first day of something. I'm not sure what it was but I stayed up really late last night to find out why it was different but today looks just like yesterday to me!

Something must have been happening between yesterday and today cos I could hear lots of whizz bangs last night which don't scare me at all. 

I asked the donkey what was happening but he obviously dosnt know cos he said something about having a happy new ear or something. My ears are already happy. They like standing up on my head.









Mind you, the donkeys ears don't look right anyway so it's good that he's got a new one. It still looks just like the old one to me as its really floppy so it can't be very happy yet. I hope it gets more happy soon. 









I went swimming in the big pond out there today. I can just see the house from here. 









Here I am getting wet.


















The donkey dosnt swim like me. I think his stripes might fall off if he got too wet.

When we came back I had the first yummy treat of the day. It was so good I had another first one too! I think these were made by Her out of a potato thing. I don't know about that but they were so good I think I saw Master nibbling on one.









My bowl was also full of something Master called steak pie tonight.....more yumminess! That's the first time I can remember the donkey finishing his food before me.

So as its the first day of something, I've made a list of things I want to do during this something.

1. Practice standing on 3 legs to wee so I can rest one of my legs ad they get tired when I run about so much.

2. Nibble the donkeys new bed......it's really difficult cos he spends so much time in it. But it's soooooootempting

3. Make Her make more yummy potato treats.

4. Visit Russia.

5. Work out where the clicking noise comes from when I'm in the garden with her.

I wonder how many I will do?

So I hope every one has happy ears like mine today rather than the donkey.

Nzo


----------



## Loneforce

Happy New Ear!


----------



## Quinnsmom

Nice that you have no snow and water warm enough for a dip this New Ear. Thanks for happening along to brighten my day!


----------



## blehmannwa

Havoc wishes his distant relation,Nzo, a Happy Ear as well and would like to hear more about chick-n-feet.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Happy New Ear Enzo!


----------



## Renmure

Nzo here again

Ive been so busy recently I havnt had time to update my blog for a while. Ive been doing decorating with Master. That’s when you make where you live look different from what it looked like before. Me and the donkey live in the hall in The House and we wanted to make it look different. I’d tried nibbling at the wall a little bit and eating the donkey’s bed but it didn’t really make it different enough, so luckily Master decided to help me. Decorating is really tiring. You need to move things around and make the walls go a different colour. 

Master didn’t seem too happy if I got close to the walls so he kept moving things into the way. One time I squished myself between a ladder and a wall to help Master change the colour of the wall but being so clever, I managed to change the colour of me as well so Master decided I could help better if I stayed on my bed.

Here’s me helping Master with a really tricky bit. The donkey even helped out a wee bit too.


Decorating can be confusing because after spending lots of time making the walls go one colour, Master then spent lots more time making it go another colour. 

I liked playing with the coloured stuff A LOT but it didn’t taste as yummy as I thought it would. 


The white one was more sticky than the red one and I heard Master say he needed to have an undercoat on first. I think he was confused because Ive already got an undercoat and it keeps me nice and warm so I don’t need another one. Maybe this one was for the donkey cos his fur is short and spikey and must be less warm than mine.

The Hall is now decorated and Master put up some pictures of the Super Heros he likes to watch on the haunted fishtank. Its now a Super Hero Hall of fame.



My favorite pictures is called Super Man. Ive got so many super powers now, I think I must be Super Dog. This is me with Super Man. He is nearly as majic as me. 


The donkey isn’t a Super Hero like me, but if he was I think he would be Donkey Kong. Master dosnt have a picture of one of them, but I think the donkey looks a little bit like the picture above his bed.


Sometimes even Super Dog gets sleepy and needs some rest.


I think Master did some decorating on the other side of the door beside Donkey’s bed. I don’t know what it looks like on that side because he didn’t want me to help, but I hope Master put a sign on the door so people would know we live here.


I heard Her telling someone that me and the donkey are going to do a thing called skiing soon. I think it needs to be really cold to do skiing and you can only do it if there is SNO. So Ive been trying to make SNO so we can practice but its not been cold enough and so far Ive only been able to make a few drops in the Garden. 


I need to build up my super powers again so I can make lots of SNO. I wonder what skiing is? I don’t suppose the Donkey will know but I think I’ll be really good at it.

Super Dog


----------



## Springbrz

Oh Nzo, I do love your stories. I think Master did a wonderful job decorating your hall. It seems quite fitting for such a Super Hero as yourself. Hope Donkey likes it as well. Hope he isn't jealous the picture on the door doesn't resemble him.


----------

